

Ask HN: Can I encrypt my life? - Draiken

For some time now we have been aware of how pretty much everything we use on the internet is being in one way or another, watched. We know the powers of encryption, but it seems to me, they are just a set of tools separated from each other, and I don't really see how can we use them to truly encrypt our lives.<p>So basically my question is: In today's world, is it possible to live an encrypted life? Is it possible to be absolutely sure that whoever is watching, can't know what he's seeing?
======
johnny22
It is only potentially possible if you don't plan on communicating with
others.

The same reason why DRM is always defeated is the same reason why you can't.
There will always be leaks.

